# Newbie Spring Turkey?



## tyraindreams

Passed my hunters ed class yesterday  and this is going to be my first year hunting again since I was a kid(never managed to bag anything though ).

Anyone have any resources or advice for spring turkey? We've already got a landowners permission and we're gonna go out and scout a little bit before the season starts. I have my box/slate/mouth calls and I'm pretty decent with the box already. But I know its a little more than throwing out some yelps and sitting around until the toms show up.


----------



## firstflight111

tyraindreams said:


> Passed my hunters ed class yesterday  and this is going to be my first year hunting again since I was a kid(never managed to bag anything though ).
> 
> Anyone have any resources or advice for spring turkey? We've already got a landowners permission and we're gonna go out and scout a little bit before the season starts. I have my box/slate/mouth calls and I'm pretty decent with the box already. But I know its a little more than throwing out some yelps and sitting around until the toms show up.


But I know its a little more than throwing out some yelps and sitting around until the toms show up.[/QUOTE]

no thats about it ...you can go to nwtf.com for your hen sounds ...to learn tree yelps ...best thing to look for is the turkey tracks then you will see the way they travel.. it will help you locate the roost ..


----------



## tyraindreams

Really? No specific areas I should look in? like near water or open fields or trees? I figured there was more to it


----------



## firstflight111

tyraindreams said:


> Really? No specific areas I should look in? like near water or open fields or trees? I figured there was more to it


you must walk around ..you only going to see turkey tracks in the dirt ,mud,sand..i start along the wood edge and walk it ...or find open areas in the woods ...

1 turkeys roost in trees 
so when your looking for tracks to find the roost thats would be in some trees.. you would kinda have to be in an open area like a field or trail or around water ... sorry i was not clear on that ..


----------



## weasel

go out around this sat or sunday at around 6;00am and just listen for the turkeys to gobble try to get a count on how many different gobblers you here .but do no calling to them just listen from a distance. then when you are ready to hunt just get in there early and set up about 1 hundred yards from them . then when you here them gobble use that box call until they answer then listen if they are coming or going away if they if they are coming just dont call but if they are going away call at them agressively . and set still and dont move as they see any movement and they are gone .the best way is to go with someone who has hunted them before to show you some of the tricks good luck hunting. you get them answering and coming your way and you will be hooked.


----------



## tyraindreams

@firstflight111 Ah cool, I'll keep that in mind. And no problem I really am a hunting newbie.

@weasel Ill try and convince my hunting buddies to go out Saturday to do that but none of us really have much experience and don't really know any people who do... We picked this up as a hobby of our own accord without family who passed it on which I hope speaks volumes for the future of hunting(and fishing). Fortunately I'm a shooter at least so if I do by chance come upon a target I'll at least have a good chance of hitting it  Thanks for the help! Good luck to you too!

The land we're hunting on has ponds and woods and open fields so hopefully we have some luck!


----------



## firstflight111

heres a tip when you hear the turkey coming sit still do not move ...and be ready ..it may take a big tom a long time to come in or they sometimes they just run in ..dont start calling till you find a good place to sit ... there eye sight is the best ..and they will see you move you hand just a little bit ..i am not a big fan of running and gunning ..i would rather sit and wait him out but thats just me ..


----------



## Backtroll

If possible go scouting in the morning during the week. Saturday and Sunday is the spring youth season in Ohio. Number one, is for your safety, and two, you do not want to spoil a hunt for a youth by scaring trukeys in the area. Have a safe season. The best way to gain knowledge about turkeys is to be in the woods as much as you are able. Knowing what goes on in the turkey woods and what turkeys do, has brought many a bird into range. This is far more important than calling. Remember, in nature, the hen goes to the gobbler. What the turkey hunter is trying to do in reverse nature. 
Have a great season.


----------



## tyraindreams

I didn't think of that. It will be a bit hard to do it during the week maybe I'll just wait until the season starts. I doubt I'll manage to get a turkey this season but I hope to at least learn something for fall turkey season.


----------



## firstflight111

tyraindreams said:


> I didn't think of that. It will be a bit hard to do it during the week maybe I'll just wait until the season starts. I doubt I'll manage to get a turkey this season but I hope to at least learn something for fall turkey season.


fall is different then spring hunting ..there in flocks


----------



## tyraindreams

Well then... I hope to have fun...

Has anyone ever hunted on public land? Does that get packed and/or dangerous... In the event where we have permission doesn't have any turkey...


----------



## firstflight111

tyraindreams said:


> Well then... I hope to have fun...
> 
> Has anyone ever hunted on public land? Does that get packed and/or dangerous... In the event where we have permission doesn't have any turkey...


i can not say anything about were you hunt .about the number of guys that hunt public land ..i only hunt private land.. and yes it can be dangerous..look 3 times before you shoot .. and make sure of you back ground ..your shot will go farther then you think ..and always sit on a tree thats bigger around then you are .to protect your back 

i had a guy sneak up on my hen decoys going to shoot them ..2 thing i will not do in a turkey woods anymore 1 gobble 2 put out a tom or a jake decoy now most of the places i hunt i am the only one there ..but guys always sneak in there ..one time years years ago i gobbled this guy right to the land owner an he got busted ha ha ha


----------



## Snakecharmer

tyraindreams said:


> Really? No specific areas I should look in? like near water or open fields or trees? I figured there was more to it


Come over to my office and I'll get ya one.....Saturday before Easter...


----------



## tadluvadd

Here is my tip,i learned very early that ALOT of times,turkey come to your calls as silent as ninjas,without so much as making a peep.dont get discouraged if you dont hear a gobble,stay alert as ive killed many birds that i never heard,or even knew was there.another thing----some hunters swear by never calling to much.most times this holds true,but one of the biggest toms i killed was when i thought i was done hunting at the end of the early morning,out of the area i expected them to be,i was trying out a new slate.my buddy soon joined in and it was like call after call almost non stop.after about 15mins this boss gobbler appears out of nowhere in full strut! and we are standing in the open with our guns leaning aginst the tree. lucky we seen him at about 100yds out.we had time toget our guns and set up as he dissapeard behind a thick wall of trees..since then ive tride that tactic when subtle calling dident work,and since have killed more then one bird that way.so go soft,subtle,esp if you think they may be close at 1st,but dont end your day before you try to be so agressive,it sounds unreal.one thing to remember----if one does gobble at you,and the 2nd time he gobbles,and your not even through with your sequence of calling,or hes getting closer between gobbles,shut up and get ready.he can tell where that call is coming from,right down to the tree your leaning aginst.thats why its important to sit very still and BE READY.


----------



## mastercatman

For your scouting efforts. This weekend is the youth season, but find out if anyone is supposed to be hunting the same land you are. Really, if you have a good vantage in the early morning or evening, listen for them to gobble and try to pinpoint approximately where they're at. When and if you go in to scout, spend as little time as possible at this point. Determine where your openings are and any high ground or ridges are. Take note of where the morning sun will be in any openings you encounter. Gobblers like to show off their iridescence by strutting in sunny spots in the morning. A shaded opening or ridge top on the North or West side may not be the best choice early on, unless it is your only option. I hunt in SE Ohio and turkeys will generally roost where they can fly from a high spot horizontally into the treetops. Many times, they will fly back to the high spot in the morning. It is much easier to call a gobbler uphill than it is to call them downhill. You may position yourself on the opposite side of the ridge within shooting distance of the top, conceal yourself well, and begin calling subtly. Do not call to the gobblers on the roost with a hen yelp at first light! A few subtle tree calls to let the gobbler know where you are is good until he flies down. Listen closely to hear him fly down, once you're sure he is on the ground, start with a few soft yelps. If they head the other way, call a bit more aggressively or use a soft putt-purr sequence which is the better option in most cases IMO. You should arrive at your hunting area by 5:30 and be in position to hear gobbling and move quickly into the setup. Watch your noise, movement, and don't silhouette yourself in the breaking light! You're best off knowing where your openings are in relation to where they might typically roost and be there by 6am or earlier to be ready to set up. This is good information, use it well! Good Luck!


----------

